
The Anti-Extinction Roadmap for Modern Professionals - ParkerContent
https://zest.is/blog/modern-professionals-roadmap/
======
ParkerContent
Over 11k words, this piece begins with an admonition to always keep growing
and gaining new skills as a professional followed by explanations of cognitive
theories and learning strategies that will make self-learning easier and more
efficient.

